# Need tips for making box joints



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Recently I posted a project for a wooden beer holder for six bottles. Last night my brother in law asked if I could make six of them for his reenacting group.

I would like to make the holder using box joints, but I have never had luck making box joints. Particularly small box joints. I made my own box joint jig which is functionally similar to the Rockler jig and It just doesn't seem to give me the accuracy I am looking for.

My options are a table saw with 1/8" ATB blade, dado blade, or router table with 1/4" spiral bit. I can buy more router bits or make another jig. I'm looking for some advice. My box joints never seem to mesh. They are always off by just enough that they mesh at one end, but don't line up at the other end.

Thanks for your help! 
Dave.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Buy once, cry once.
Mine shows up monday.

Here's a couple of videos:
Incra product video
Review by Tom Hintz


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

A homemade sled should work pretty well. You just have to be patient while dialing in your key size.

That said, I now use my Incra router setup.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the key to a home-made jig is that the alignment finger is exactly the width of your dado and spaced exactly away from the dado. and then the dado set needs to be at a perfect 90 to the table and close to the proper height (err on a little taller…you can always sand off the excess tails). And then a backer board is essential. there are a lot of "exactlys" there but it does make a nice looking joint.! This came from an old cherry beam (wormholes and all).

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd385/Teejk/0911021016.jpg!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 jigs like this. Box Jig Except mine is made of polypropylene instead of laminate covered MDF. 
MLCS has an excellent video on it's use. VIDEO#!

Easily adjusted for great fitting joints.


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

It seems like the Incra jig is a favorite here. I don't think its in my budget right now. If I understand right, it's not so much the jig, but my patience to dial it in. Does anyone have any tips or tricks to getting the spacing just right?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig.html

Here ya go.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, for most homemade jigs, I'd start with the key-size. I like something with a set width, like metal rods with precisely the right diameters. From there, you adjust your dado set (make sure its a stacked dado set) with the appropriate shims to give you the right width to match your key. Then, make one cut at that width and then you can fit your key. Use a second, identical key as a spacer to set the correct distance for the next cut. Once you've done this correctly, everything else falls right in line.

I originally made a 1/2" one with a wooden key. I made the 1/4" version with a drill shank (which is just a tad less than a true 1/4"). But that didn't matter much to me since I just adjusted the dado stack to match. I usually adjusted the project dimensions to match the overall number of fingers, so that I didn't have anything end in the middle of a finger.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

cosmic…I think the "key" slot has to be made at the same time as the rest of the jig…variations in the dado set (a tooth here and tooth there can goof it up). I followed the "nail-gun Norm" plan for the jig (a lot of people don't like him but he taught me a lot) but I built mine so long ago that I forgot the process and they work so well that I haven't seen the need to do it again!

I'll get some pix…it's pretty easy I think (a very sharp pencil and a good tape measure). As I recall though it was a pass with the dado set, then a measurement from the edge of one cut leaving exactly that distance of "meat" before the next cut without changing the dado set or depth. The alignment "key" (milled from a scrap of hardwood) goes on the right side slot in my case.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

You can get accurate box joints almost every time using the Woodsmith Box Joint Jig which is available at Rockler. Probably like yourself, I made at least two complete jigs for cutting box joints but ended up with the Woodsmith box joint jig after many failures and unsatisfactory results. Go ahead and lay down $120 and eliminate the frustrations.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A simple sled jig for a single size is eay to make.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use shop made box joint jigs attached to my cheapo miter gauge with shop made "T track". This allows for very easy and quick tweaking when setting it up. I also highly recommend the Freud Box Joint cutter blades as they cut perfectly flat bottoms and the cuts are always EXACTLY 1/4" or 3/8" wide. Another important factor is NO slop in your miter slot fit when using the miter gauge (I tightened mine with a center punch). I posted my simple jigs in my projects if you are interested. Once you get the technique down, you will cut perfect fitting box joints every time with these blades and a shop made jig.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are going to make hundreds, I still think the best way is to use a dovetail jig with a box joint template such as a PC 4212


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What advantages does the 4212 have over the ibox?
I have the 4212 and decided on the ibox for box joints because the setup and adjustability is much easier. Cutting time is probably about the same, but with the ibox there's less chance for tearout.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I made the jig that was in ShopNotes a while back and I wasn't happy with it. I bought the ibox and was making boxes within 30 minutes of opening the box. Yes, its more money, but it can't be beat for simplicity and ease of use.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

That's the main reason I grabbed it too Dave.


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

The jig that blogger #4 suggested is by far the easiest to use, and it's about the cheapest. (other than making one yourself) I bought a liner set from a guy at the wood show several years back and never regretted it.




 You can buy individual boxjoint jigs from them. You don't have to buy the whole kit.


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

I like that the Incra jig can be used on the table saw, but it looks like you're limited to cutting only one or two boards at a time. The MLCS jig would allow you to cut more pieces at a time, but without the micro-adjustments and you're locked into using the router instead of the table saw.

I am planning on making 6 boxes with small (1/4") box joints. It would be nice to cut all six at the same time on the table saw. I don't get a lot of time in the workshop, so time is of the essence.

I really love all the stuff on woodgears.ca but I just don't think its worth my time right now to make a complicated sled for cutting box joints. I also don't like the idea of having to calculate the gear revolutions for all of my joints. It would allow me to cut multiple boxes at once on the table saw, but the time saved making the boxes would be outweighed by the time to build the jig.

Is there another option out there?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A carefully built tablesaw jig with indexing key will produce excellent box joints. 
There are some examples posted on LJ's.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a quick little jig that only costs you the scrap you probably already have. Again the accuracy is in the care taken to set it up the first time but that is usually true for all jigs no matter how much you spend on it.
Simple box joint video


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I was never happy with the incremental error that invariably creeps into the keyed jigs for box joints. So I built a sled that holds as many parts as you build it for to cut at once. I've cut as many as 12 boxes at once with my clamping sled using 1/4 inch stock. A threaded rod provides indexed adjustments that eliminate any creep and all parts fit perfectly. The sled can be used on a router table or table saw. I've made a video showing the sled being used to cut small wedges. I think you can figure out how to use it for box joints. (Think dado blade).
http://s837.photobucket.com/albums/zz292/kragerd/Custom%20Wood%20Products%20Portfolio/Box%20Joint%20And%20Wedge%20Jig/?action=view&current=BoxJointAndWedgesJig.mp4
The sketchup drawings can be downloaded from my website for free.
http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/1/post/2012/05/box-joint-small-wedge-jig.html
Any questions, send message.

Dan


----------



## JRed (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got the ibox last night. I have never made a box joint before, but within 30 minutes of opening the box I had a perfectly fitting joint with only one test cut! It's simply amazing. Well worth the cost. I know making a jig would be cheaper, but figure an hour a piece for 4-5 different sizes and storage space for each, and the infinitely adjustable ibox has homemade jigs beat hands down in my book.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*jred,* Does *ibox* = Incra?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I looked up that ibox jig. Very nice looking jig but a little spendy for me.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Hartville tool has it for $154.95 shipped. I got mine monday.  They go pretty quick.


----------



## jcoop (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 on the ibox, was making fingerjoints that where perfect in 10 min after setup.
With clamp I was able to cut 4 5/8 boards at the same time for more rapid production.

John


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A shop built jig will do a great job ,there has to be at least a 20 videos on you tube showing how to make the jig and use it.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Woodgears.com where you will find Matthias Wandel - He has three machines you cand build in your shop easily and all of them will make highly accurate boxjoints as well as mortise and tenons etc,.


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

After thinking about this for a while now, I don't think I'll be happy with a simple box joint jig. I think I would like something like the iBox jig, with its ability to do multiple width finger joints as well as a fine adjustment mechanism. I think I'm going to refine my Micro adjustment mechanism and create my own iBox jig.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a box joint jig from Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/2003182/1585) that has worked well for me. It sells for around $100. I have made two box joint jigs but there are too many variables and neither held their accuracy.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I have made my own micro adjustable jig and it does more than just box joints. A sketchup file can be downloaded from:
http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/1/post/2012/05/box-joint-small-wedge-jig.html

If you scroll down in that blog to a previous post there is a video of how I use it to cut small wedges.

Just another option, minimal investment.
DanK


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought the rockler a few months ago worked perfect first time. First try was successful. Got the jig on 20% off sale.


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

i agree with all ibox users….got mine on amazon for $149…cut perfect fitting joints the first time…money well spent imo!!!


----------



## tonybrews (Oct 21, 2012)

Dave, I made 2 simple jigs / sled for my box joints 1 is 1/4" 1 is 3/8" and they work pretty good. I have some beer 6 packs posted in my projects.


----------

